# Residence Visa Cancellation - Redundancy



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

Like thousands of others in the Contruction / Property industry here in Dubai, I've been made redundant by my employer. I've been paid for my 3 months notice and now my ex-Employer wants to cancel my Residence Visa. 

I would like to remain in Dubai through at least June 1st until my son finishes school and am considering setting up a consultancy business through RAK Free Trade Zone or Knowledge Village in order to secure a new Residence Visa which would allow me to sponsor my wife and son. 

My question is am I better to let my ex-employer cancel the Residence Visa so I can get a B-class flight home to the U.S. for myself and the family and then we can return on our own in a week or so later, or should I have the Visa transferred to the Free Zone authority without cancellation.

Basically, is there a downside to a Residence Visa cancellation versus a Visa transfer as I would like to get a free trip home for the family and it is worth 0ver AED 30,000 for the B-class flights. (They won't pay me the cash in lieu of tickets)

I'm sure others are in a similar situation. Thanks for any advice


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

First of all, I am sorry to hear that. I think you'd better talk to your ex-empolyer now. try to let him cancel your residence visa a few months later when your son finishs school. then you still can get the free tickets for your family. 
If you do visa transfer now. it will cost you lots of money. Because I have done one for my ex-employee recently. and I don't know if you will still get your free tickets for your family in that case.


----------



## deniseajohnson (Aug 12, 2008)

dubaiice said:


> First of all, I am sorry to hear that. I think you'd better talk to your ex-empolyer now. try to let him cancel your residence visa a few months later when your son finishs school. then you still can get the free tickets for your family.
> If you do visa transfer now. it will cost you lots of money. Because I have done one for my ex-employee recently. and I don't know if you will still get your free tickets for your family in that case.



I'm confused about this? I'm in a similar position that I am due to finish with my employer on 4th June and my new employer is talking about a start date beginning of August, can I ask my original employer not to cancel my visa even though I will not be working for them or being paid a salary by them? 

Is this a way of being able to stay in UAE for 2 months without employment? My new employer will give me accommodation to stay for the 'unemployed' period as they own lots of apartments which they can't rent at the moment, is it legal to stay free even if my residency is issued by the original employers?

Thanks
Denise.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As long as your sponsor doesn't cancel your visa, you should be ok to stay in the country. It is certainly worth asking them.

Even if the worst happens and they cancel your visa at the start of June, you should (though not assured) get 30 days to leave after the cancellation. Depending on where you are from, you could exit into Oman and return straight away on a vist visa. You could do this until your new employment & residency visas are sorted


----------

